# Mini Lease rates?



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Is there any place on the web where I can find Mini residuals and Money factors?


----------



## SV_BMW (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.miniusa.com/#/build/configurator/models-m

Select vehicle, follow instructions.


----------

